# Bleached coral question



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello all.

In our basement we just found a box of bleached coral from like 10-15 years ago.

I can't say I know much about coral, but its the kind that looks like fingers going off in many directions. I'll try to post pictures of some of them soon.

It's obviously the kind that was harvested and just ripped off and then bleached and sold.

I was told that these are hard to come by now since its illegal to harvest them like that. Is this true? I am going to use some for my tank, but was considering offloading the rest, would any of these get me any money?

Thanks all.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

it may be illegal to harvest for bleaching, but many reefers have corals die, there is a small grave yard behind many peoples houses, i doubt they are worth much, but you maybe able to get a little for them, someone actually posted a month or two ago looking for some skeletons.


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

bleached corals are popular for fish only tanks....Tideline is a large company in LA that wholesales coral skeletons to pet shops nationwide prices on coral skeleons have been rising due to the band of harvesting corals from the ocean in many countries ....if you want to know what kind of coral it is send a picture....sounds like a Staghorn but without a picture I cannot tell


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

My grandmother used to have one of those staghorn bleached corals for her goldfish tank many years ago back in the 70's. How I wished I still had it. LOL !!!


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, I seem some go for 250-400 at a wholesaler near me. So when my father called and said, hey I found this huge box of coral in the basement I was like - woo score.


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

The one I have in my collection thats my pride and joy is a very large black coral fan....expands about 24" width and 21 inches tall....hold on to um and put um on display in your house....its a great conversation piece.....Aloha


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

all of the time and money put into keeping these things alive....


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

bleached coral was an older practice, was really big before people really COULD keep coral alive as well as they do today. the practice has been banned. these items are worth more today because of that, ive seen pieces sell for several hundred dollars or more because of it. hang on to them, cause if you get rid of them, you may never get any again.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with Mike. If you happen to find some in a garage sale/estate sale, grab them !! They'll be worth having as converation pieces. I know I'll be looking ...


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmm.. I have a 15" black fan and a probably 10" red pipe organ coral skeleton. Was actually about to throw them away hah

EDIT: didn't see the date on this post but who cares.


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

here in Hawaii there is a coral dealer....he sells these awesome looking corals at a super deal....


----------

